# The truth comes out



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Took Mandalay to the german shepherd training facility in hanover park, il yesterday for a training class. Seems as hard I have been trying, the dog was completely unable to learn to heel.

We had a gentle leader, it worked for a week or so, then she stopped caring.

Pinch collar, same thing.

I tried to use the e-collar to get her to heel, but as it turns out, I am not coordinated enough to push a button and walk at the same time.









I tried to do the stop and go in the other direction thing and she saw this as a game, loved it, and would speed ahead when I turned.

So we get in the ring yesterday, I say to her, "Heel, Mandalay" and would you know the darn dog heeled!!! Right there. Heeled like she had been born knowing it!! Watched me for further instruction, too. 

My theories on this are either that she has known all along and was waiting for me to stand in front of someone telling them that she does not know how before she was going to decide to do it, or that there was some sort of message sent out to her by the other GSDs in there, in a frequency too high for me to hear, that told her what she was suppose to do.

I wonder what else she knows how to do that I dont know about.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

LMAO. Yes that is what happens. More times than not. Just when you think there is no hope, they wait for an audience and amaze you with what they actually know but secretly didn't want you to know.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yup have to agree


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Sometimes a dog that has had some of it's energy released will be easier to train than one that is bubbling with energy. That especially helps when trying to get a dog to heel well.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Last night we took Mandalay out and she heeled beautifully with a regular collar. I usually use a pinch collar when I take her for a walk, but I wanted to see what would happen. She also was sitting on her own each time we stopped and looking up at me to see what to do next.

She is still showing alot of interest in other dogs when they come by us, but I LOVE taking her for a walk now. It is so nice to go out for a walk and we can both look around and enjoy ourselves and I am not constantly trying to keep her from going around behind me or in front of me or trying to keep myself from getting tangled up in the leash or tripping over her...man I love my dog!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayTook Mandalay to the german shepherd training facility in hanover park, il yesterday for a training class.


Just wanted to say that's were I train







I've been a member there now for almost 2 years. It is a great facility, isn't it? I haven't been to a Sunday class in a long time....to crowded for my liking. We are there on Tuesdays for agility and Friday nights for ob/rally class.









Congrats on the heeling. Sounds like Mandalay is doing well. Keep up the good work


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you have an address or website for this place in hanover park please?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.gsdtcchgo.com/index.html


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

HeeHee. Yup, Fenna waited until we had a feild full of people before she would perform a beautifil recall. She has done it every day since.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

If anyone is interested in positive training classes in the Chicagoland area, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

your pm box is full.



> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsIf anyone is interested in positive training classes in the Chicagoland area, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

i wish we had a dog park were i live. But we have the woods


----------

